# ovulation question ??????



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Ya 

Not sure if anyone cant help me but im unsure when to start using opk 

My last cycle was 25 days 

This cycle im on cd 6 af finished yest  

Denzy 

took last clomid tablet sunday


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Denzy

I think normally you should start day 10-12 for OPK.

Binty


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Binty - Thanks for your reply ! Can t you sleep either!! 

Wide awake i am  


Denzy X


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

dh took me out to the pub to see some friends had a couple of vodkas to calm me down about tomorrow and so I would sleep but still wide awake


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Denzy, Binty is right start tested day 10, although I would listen to your body more than the OPK, I could tell when I ovulated, it was quite painful.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

I used them this month just to see if the pains I was getting was ovulation and I started with the pains and did a OPK a was over the moon to find I was.

Yes I started day 10, but I bought 20 off the internet for about £12.

kim xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

kim77 said:


> but I bought 20 off the internet for about £12.


Blimey Kim that's the way to do it  !!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

kim77 said:


> Yes I started day 10, but I bought 20 off the internet for about £12.


Kim I'm the same bought 25 for £11, so much cheaper on the net cause they are expensive!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

£25 that better than mine!!   still work the same just done have a plastic case


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi there, can I ask what the ovulation pains are supposed to feel like?   I really don’t ever seem to get any, and my fertile CM only lasts a day if I do ever get any? I guess I wont know if am ovulating until I do a blood test, but would be interested to know? Is it possible that my age would affect CM and ovulation pains - is it less likely to happen in your 30s? Also, Im on day 12 now and had a 29 day cycle with clomid last month so I should have fertile CM by now shouldnt I? Can it go from dry to fertile eggy-stuff in a day? Sorry, bit panicky that its not happening this month!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Luna

Not everyone will experience ovulation pains & symptoms...and the egg white cm will usually only last for a couple of days, at your most fertile time. Try not to worry about it too much...clomid can actually dry up your cm. Only a progesterone blood test (taken 7 days past ovulation) will be able to confirm whether ovulation occured.

I don't know how old you are but I'm 37 & still ovulate naturally with no problem (took clomid to boost) and get bad ovulation pain as well as ewcm.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## denzy (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your reply guys !! 

Will start testing tom 

Just another question does that mean i possibly ovulated last month 
1cd 16dec 
21cd blood test (prog 17)

my cycle was only 25 days 

is it poss i missed the high prog day 

Denz Xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

unfortunately there's no real way of knowing if you ovulated earlier or later last month...a level of 17 would usually indicate that no ovulation occurred as needs to be at least 30....I would try not to worry about it & hopefully the clomid has worked for you this month...


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks minxy, am 34 this year and probably getting over worried about everything I think. Even talked myself into thinking that I'm not going to ovulate this month because I had one sneaky ciggie during a very bad driving lesson at the weekend! (gave up the 'social' smoking a few months ago but crumbled this once under the pressure) Everytime I read about a symptom I am supposed to have (ovulation) but dont I have a huge panic, and even the fact that I don’t have any side-effects to Clomid (lucky me) I worry that its not working!!


----------

